# Abu garcia 6500 ar dog install/instant ar



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey guys ive been getting into abu reels. Ive got a pair off the marketplace. 

I got em out of curiosity, and i do like the look and colors. I like how my penn squidder looks and the abus emulate the same feeling with the flat sides and round bar cages. Sucks all they sell are flat ct or cs and you have to chop it up and use a conversion or buy a round bar ct frame...

So i took a gander on the web and found a lot of information. And a big deal was the newer instant anti reverse. So i was like huh what is that? Tore both mine up and saw the bearing everybody was talking about.

How the heck is that anti reverse. Its a cylinder bearing. I stuck pliers in there and i can turn the bushing one way. The other it, just stoppes. I was like, daaaaaamn. 

So how does that even work? 

And i also want to add an ar dog with the double copper leaves. Thing is both reels dont have the little pin, some newer models seem to come with. 

I cannot find that pin to put the AR dog on anywhere. 

Hookless foran 
Pmr uk
Blakdog uk
Ereplacement
Abu garcia ( woman doesnt know anything..)
North carolina abu service center 
Ebay
Rodfather
Hatterasjack
Reelkustomreels 
Mattreelrepair 

Nothing. I saw a swedish dude make a guide. But no pictures and very confusing translations from swedish. Seemed like he chopped a pin himself. Used a center punch. Than flattened it down. 

I can use alan tanis site to a certain extent. My laptop is broken and god bless technology for mobile smart phones. Alan tanis site doesnt have a compatable mobile version. I have to zoom and scroll left to right as i read the sentence across than back to start the next sentence, if i can find it in the block. I just cant do it. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

I found an old 6500 c3 9902 schematic. With the part number 20687 for the ar dog. Couldnt find jack. 

But i found out how the iar bearings work! And how to replace them! 

http://www.tackletour.com/articlebearings301pg4.html

But no luck on the ar dogs and pin for the brake plate. I sent an sos to alan tani.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

sounds like you are having a good time getting into the abu reels..


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Try lungrenfiske.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

maybe just buy an old style brake plate


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

HStew said:


> sounds like you are having a good time getting into the abu reels..


Haha yes it has been on my mind for a few days. So far ive only fished your green rocket hstew. And it is nice. 

Only thing about abus is that if i have to tug through seaweed or get a snag and i want to pop the line. Im used to just walking back and the power of the reel just snaps the line ( spinners ) but with these abus. The spindle feels like its bending. 

So i wrap the line around my towel covered hand and walk backwards instead.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

surfchunker said:


> maybe just buy an old style brake plate


Seems like the best option.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello....is this thing on?........hello.........lungrensfiske. Did you look?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The IAR bearing in the right hand side plate of the newer Abus have been around for quite some time, and for what they are designed to do, are fine. There is apparently a AR dog conversion kit (on the lungrensfiske site) but it's in Sweden and will probably cost you way more to ship than it is worth. However, based on the directions, I think I can figure out a substitute...gotta check my Abus. Round Abus are generally 15-20lb class reels, meaning their drag and anti-reverse systems are good for maybe 10 pounds of drag. Any more than that, the IAR bearing is probably not going to last long; other reels that use IAR bearings that are rated for higher weight classes have either larger IARBs, multiple IARBs, or a redundant AR dog system. 

But, for what you are talking about, pulling a snag free or popping the line, it's best to use a gloved hand or clamp your thumb down on the spool; I clamp my thumb on the spool when I pop my line due to a snag, but I usually run 15lb test for my Abus for the Bay. If you're running heavier line or braid (anything more than 20lb line), I'd go with a dowel to wrap the line around before walking backwards to break the line. The spool shaft of a ultra-cast Abu (with the inboard spool bearings) isn't very thick and won't withstand a lot of bending force.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Drum Bum said:


> Hello....is this thing on?........hello.........lungrensfiske. Did you look?


Yes sir. And i couldnt find it


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Couldn't find it on their site?


----------



## Reelkustomreels (Aug 17, 2017)

I install these all the time- on almost every ABU and AKIOS I sell. It's not a kit as it requires some machining- Reelkustomreels. Com


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Search the net for Abu break plate. Look at the images the hit eBay or the forums. They are out there for sale and most times cheap..


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL Just messing with ya! I love when people use the search button!!!!!! I feel like I am the only one who tries someday


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Just messing with ya! I love when people use the search button!!!!!! I feel like I am the only one who tries someday


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2017)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Yes sir. And i couldnt find it



Google "lundgrens fiske". There is a tab on the top of the page for English on their website.


----------

